# Coppervape Dvarw RTA



## Carnival

I see @BumbleBee has stock of the Coppervape Dvarw plus the drop kit and AFC kits for it! 

Is anyone considering trying this clone out?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

I ordered one - they are the MTL version. The authentic, which I have, is amazing. 
Very limited stock I see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Andre said:


> I ordered one - they are the MTL version. The authentic, which I have, is amazing.
> Very limited stock I see.


I would love to hear your view on the authentic vs clone when you get it if you don't mind?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Andre

TheV said:


> I would love to hear your view on the authentic vs clone when you get it if you don't mind?


Shall do.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Carnival

TheV said:


> I would love to hear your view on the authentic vs clone when you get it if you don't mind?



I second this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

My impressions thus far on the Coppervape Dvarw MTL *clone* compared to the authentic. I bought the clone from The Vape Guy.

Coiled it with plain 28G Kanthal, 6 contact wraps around a 2.5mm ID at 1.1 Ohms. Wicked with Jellyfish cotton. Vaping at 15W. Using the 1.5mm air flow insert. It comes with a 1.2 mm air flow insert, which is closer to true MTL, but just too tight for me - I prefer a more airy MTL. One has to buy the Normal AFC Kit to get the bigger air flow inserts (1.5, 2.0 and 2.5 mm). A Tight AFC Kit is also available (0.8 and 1.0 mm).

My authentic was set up the same as above, except for the wicking method. The juice holes in the chamber of the clone are just too small for the Exocet method. So I just lifted the wick tails, slipped the chamber over the tails and inserted the chamber. Cut the wick tails at the top of the chamber and stuffed them into the chamber up against the little juice holes.

*The bad*:
The tolerances on the clone are not nearly as perfect. For example, the little chamber does not fit smoothly into the deck - one has to maneuver it with two hands to get it to slip in - well lubricated notwithstanding. The top cap of the chamber (the one some members forget to put back), stays stuck in the chimney when one unscrews to refill. But, nothing of a fatal nature fortunately.

*The different:*
The clone's air inlet on the outside is narrower. The juice holes in the chamber are much smaller. I have an idea this is a clone of an earlier version of the Dvarw. I have been vaping a 40PG/60VG juice in the clone without any problems at 15W (even did some chain vaping without adverse results - the bubbles keep coming), but a higher VG juice and higher power might create wicking problems. Seems to me the Large Juiceflow Chamber, which is sold separately, is closer to the chamber the authentic MTL comes with. My recommendation is that you spend the extra R60 and get it.

*The good:*
I am vaping the same juice (peach) in both. My palate cannot distinguish any difference in flavour. Flavour is outstanding in both. No leaking or even moisture thus far.

A more than worthwhile buy at the price imho. Should I pick up any problems going forward, shall let you know.

Clone left, authentic on the right. 






Tagging those who requested my impressions: @Carnival, @TheV, @Cornelius, @Room Fogger and @Dietz. FYI @BumbleBee.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Thanks 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Great writeup @Andre 
Thanks for the efforts as always

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Cornelius

Thank you kindly sir. Super review!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV

Thanks for the tag @Andre, and of course for the detailed comparison. It is much appreciated.
It is good to know the performance is up there.



Andre said:


> The top cap of the chamber (the one some members forget to put back), stays stuck in the chimney when one unscrews to refill.


That part should be called the goose cap

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Thanks @Andre , it does seem worth it to get it based on your feedback, so Guess what was just added to my "Need more Vape stuff" list

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance

Dietz said:


> Thanks @Andre , it does seem worth it to get it based on your feedback, so Guess what was just added to my "Need more Vape stuff" list


@Dietz, you asked me the other morning regarding the differences between clones and originals and I think @Andre describes it perfectly. It's those little details that make a difference between good enough and wel done. These are not huge differences but even with my attitude towards so called HE stuff I must admit they do matter.

If you change setups frequently it may be best to get a good clone but if you are at the setlling down point and intend sticking to a certain setup for more than a month or two, the original would be a worthwhile investment.

So I guess buying the clone to test and purchasing the original if results are positive theory does have merit as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Thank you very much @Andre , detailed comparison and review. Thinking of getting one, may be an option, all things being equal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

I just pulled the trigger on one from @BumbleBee ... I'm a sucker for a good MTL vape at the end of the day and considering how on point the DL version is, I'm intrigued by this one

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival

Thanks a mil! @Andre 

I'm going to get one of these!

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Carnival

My Dvarw clone from BumbleBee is on it’s way, looking forward to trying this one out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Didn’t have a chance earlier, mine arrived this morning

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Asif

Andre said:


> My impressions thus far on the Coppervape Dvarw MTL *clone* compared to the authentic. I bought the clone from The Vape Guy.
> 
> Coiled it with plain 28G Kanthal, 6 contact wraps around a 2.5mm ID at 1.1 Ohms. Wicked with Jellyfish cotton. Vaping at 15W. Using the 1.5mm air flow insert. It comes with a 1.2 mm air flow insert, which is closer to true MTL, but just too tight for me - I prefer a more airy MTL. One has to buy the Normal AFC Kit to get the bigger air flow inserts (1.5, 2.0 and 2.5 mm). A Tight AFC Kit is also available (0.8 and 1.0 mm).
> 
> My authentic was set up the same as above, except for the wicking method. The juice holes in the chamber of the clone are just too small for the Exocet method. So I just lifted the wick tails, slipped the chamber over the tails and inserted the chamber. Cut the wick tails at the top of the chamber and stuffed them into the chamber up against the little juice holes.
> 
> *The bad*:
> The tolerances on the clone are not nearly as perfect. For example, the little chamber does not fit smoothly into the deck - one has to maneuver it with two hands to get it to slip in - well lubricated notwithstanding. The top cap of the chamber (the one some members forget to put back), stays stuck in the chimney when one unscrews to refill. But, nothing of a fatal nature fortunately.
> 
> *The different:*
> The clone's air inlet on the outside is narrower. The juice holes in the chamber are much smaller. I have an idea this is a clone of an earlier version of the Dvarw. I have been vaping a 40PG/60VG juice in the clone without any problems at 15W (even did some chain vaping without adverse results - the bubbles keep coming), but a higher VG juice and higher power might create wicking problems. Seems to me the Large Juiceflow Chamber, which is sold separately, is closer to the chamber the authentic MTL comes with. My recommendation is that you spend the extra R60 and get it.
> 
> *The good:*
> I am vaping the same juice (peach) in both. My palate cannot distinguish any difference in flavour. Flavour is outstanding in both. No leaking or even moisture thus far.
> 
> A more than worthwhile buy at the price imho. Should I pick up any problems going forward, shall let you know.
> 
> Clone left, authentic on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tagging those who requested my impressions: @Carnival, @TheV, @Cornelius, @Room Fogger and @Dietz. FYI @BumbleBee.



I have Dwarv DL authentic and decided to buy MTL clone before I spend The money on the authentic and it's not much diff to the DL.
But I'm struggling to insert the coils. It keeps coming loose. The same coil I used in th DL I'm using in the MTL. With DL I had no problems. Could it be because it's clone, or because it's smaller then the DL or should I be using an even smaller coil then what I used in the DL.

Im not sure if I'm making myself clear. Hope u can help me.
TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Asif said:


> I have Dwarv DL authentic and decided to buy MTL clone before I spend The money on the authentic and it's not much diff to the DL.
> But I'm struggling to insert the coils. It keeps coming loose. The same coil I used in th DL I'm using in the MTL. With DL I had no problems. Could it be because it's clone, or because it's smaller then the DL or should I be using an even smaller coil then what I used in the DL.
> 
> Im not sure if I'm making myself clear. Hope u can help me.
> TIA


No idea as I only have THE MTL versions. Think I have 27ga kanthal in both - no problems. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Well well well.. 

I threw in a build using Kidney Puncher Ni80 24g wire, juice of choice is Machete.

Very, very nice vape!

I’m really enjoying MTL these days, I’ve officially converted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Cvarw incoming hopefully next week .... see there's a "V2" on 3F might get that as well to compare to the CV Dvarw ... 

Also have the Authentic DL version , can see that maybe the MTL version is slightly better flavor wise due to smaller chamber.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Ooooh shiny...gooooold

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Daniel said:


> Ooooh shiny...gooooold
> 
> View attachment 135419



@Rob Fisher is going to love the gold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Echo said:


> @Rob Fisher is going to love the gold



He most certainly would but he doesn't do clones!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wimmas

So how is the experience of those who purchased the clone from Vape Guy? Flavour, wicking, leaking etc?

What exactly is the normal AFC kit? Will it be a more DL vape? I am a little wary of going for a MTL tank as I have this fear all my juices are going to taste like crap and I cannot imagine vaping at extremely low wattage? 

I have been hooked on an Ammit 25mm single coil @ 0.3 and 40w for the last year - just sick and tired of the juice building up at the airflow control but have to endure cause the flavour is so good, better than the RTA's I've tried in the past. 99% of the time I vape bakeries and desserts and have noticed that they require a good RTA with a restricted DL hit to taste at its best. Fruity / Menthol vapes do good in most tanks, but not bakeries and desserts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Wimmas said:


> So how is the experience of those who purchased the clone from Vape Guy? Flavour, wicking, leaking etc?
> 
> What exactly is the normal AFC kit? Will it be a more DL vape? I am a little wary of going for a MTL tank as I have this fear all my juices are going to taste like crap and I cannot imagine vaping at extremely low wattage?
> 
> I have been hooked on an Ammit 25mm single coil @ 0.3 and 40w for the last year - just sick and tired of the juice building up at the airflow control but have to endure cause the flavour is so good, better than the RTA's I've tried in the past. 99% of the time I vape bakeries and desserts and have noticed that they require a good RTA with a restricted DL hit to taste at its best. Fruity / Menthol vapes do good in most tanks, but not bakeries and desserts.


My impressions earlier in this thread over here, @Wimmas. Since then it has been in constant use without any problems at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## klipdrifter

Hi everyone

New ecigssa member here. Do you guys still think the Dvarw MTL RTA clone is the way to go? And if so, where do one shop for it in SA?

I found a site called satovapes but I don't see any info regarding that site, so not sure if its legit or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

klipdrifter said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> New ecigssa member here. Do you guys still think the Dvarw MTL RTA clone is the way to go? And if so, where do one shop for it in SA?
> 
> I found a site called satovapes but I don't see any info regarding that site, so not sure if its legit or not?




I have bought from Satovape several times as have other members I know. They are a legit shop.

I use the Dvarw DL clone and it is great. I cannot comment on the MTL version. 

Take a look at @Andre 's review on the previous page. He is an experienced vaper. You can definitely trust his opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

